# seltsame "steinige" würmer



## simon93 (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe vor kurzem 12 ca. 3cm lange __ Würmer/__ Schnecken mit einem Durchmesser von 1/2cm in meinem Teich gefunden. Wenn man sie rausfischt und sich das längliche Gehäuse von ihnen anguckt, denkt man es wäre mit unendlich vielen mini- steinchen besetzt. So fühlt es sich auch an.Zeitweise fahren die Tiere auch ca. 2cm lange fühler (?!) aus....
Kann mir jemand sagen wer da in meinem Teich rumkriecht?
lg und schonmal Danke, 
Simon


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: seltsame "steinige"  würmer*

Hallo Simon,

:Willkommen2 bei uns - hier bist Du auf jeden Fall richtig!

Deine steinigen Würmer sind Köcherfliegenlarven.

Wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn Du uns Dich und Deinen Teich einmal vorstellst... will heißen: Wir wollen Fotos sehen!


----------



## simon93 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: seltsame "steinige"  würmer*

hey,
sobald mein usb-anschluss wieder funktioniert mache ich das gerne, vorher geht das mit meiner kammera net....
bin echt platt! ich rätsel rum und in drei anderen foren lese ich nur "keine ahnung" und "such mal auf google"...und hier bekomme ich innerhalb von weniger als 1min ne antwort! super! Danke!


----------



## chromis (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: seltsame "steinige"  würmer*

Hier gibt's noch mehr:
http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/winsekt/winsekt.htm


----------



## simon93 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: seltsame "steinige"  würmer*

auch nen guter link! dank dir!


----------



## Jürgen-V (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: seltsame "steinige"  würmer*

hi
hallo simon 

wo du dich überall auskennst christine.:shock 

erst hast du in einem anderen fred den lust-__ schwärmer entlarvt 
und jetzt die larve.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: seltsame "steinige" würmer*

Hallo Jürgen!

*OffTopic:*

  , das ist Elschen! 

.


----------



## jochen (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: seltsame "steinige"  würmer*

Hi,

im letzten Jahr, hatte ich eine erwischt... 

sie äugte mich eher vorsichtig an... 

 ​


----------



## elkop (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: seltsame "steinige"  würmer*

da werden bei mir erinnerungen an meine kindheit wach. mein opa war ein begeisterter fischer und er verwendete als köder diese köcherfliegenlarven. nur er nannte sie "steinhäusln" oder besser gesagt "stoaheisln" hihi. 
liebe grüße aus dem mühlviertel
elke


----------



## Scheiteldelle (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: seltsame "steinige"  würmer*

ja ist wirklich ein hervorragender Fischköder, haben die als kleine Jungs immer im Fluß abgesammelt und dann die dicksten Fische gefangen.


----------



## simon93 (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW: seltsame "steinige"  würmer*

Hallo,
hab die tierchen letztes Jahr dann auch mal als Köder benutzt...
Und hab den lange gesuchten __ Hecht aus Angelweiher gezogen ;-)
Also wenn das mal nix heißen will!
Die bleiben in meinem Teich...wenn ich dieses Jahr wieder angeln gehe hab ich immerhin nen guten Köder


----------



## Digicat (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW: seltsame "steinige"  würmer*

Servus Simon

Dan hast du auch eine sehr gute Wasserqualität im Teich:


> Die Köcherfliegenlarven leben im allgemeinen von Substratstoffen in Gewässern (Saprobier), es gibt jedoch auch eine Reihe von räuberischen Arten. Viele Köcherfliegenlarven sind ein verlässlicher Indikator der Wasserqualität, sie kommen nur in Gewässern mit guter bis sehr guter Wasserqualität vor.


Quelle


----------



## simon93 (1. März 2009)

*AW: seltsame "steinige"  würmer*

hallo Helmut,

ja-das wär wohl noch ein guter Grund die Tierchen zu behalten...

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Sachen wie "Teichklar"? gibts ja grad wieder bei Aldi...

ich zumindest halt da granichts von!  mein Teich hält sich selber sauber:
Habe eine __ Teichmuschel (die wächst wie verrrückt, jetzt schon ca 25cm lang) und einen Bachlauf der in einem Wasserfall endet und dadurch Sauerstoff ins Wasser bringt...Und trotz Goldfischen habe ich ohne Filter oder "Teichklar" usw klares Wasser bis auf den Grund ;-)


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: seltsame "steinige"  würmer*

Hi,

da ich im Zuge der Umbaumaßnahmen kurzfristig meinen Plätscherbrunnen auflösen musste, hatte ich Gelegenheit, mal meine Köcherfliegenlarven zu fotografieren. Hier mal die Modelle "Buchenlaub" und "__ Posthornschnecke":


 

 
Ich hab auch noch das Modell "grüner Strohhalm", aber die ist mir entwischt.

Übrigens, die fressen auch Giersch. Hab gestern mal ein paar Blätter in den Bottich geworfen, halbe Stunde später konnte die Blätter samt tierischem Anhang rausziehen, heute sind die Blätter nicht mehr da


----------

